
The Infinitely Zooming Image - afkqs
https://zoomquilt.org/
======
speedgoose
If you are the author, you should use requestAnimationFrame instead of a
setTimeout. It will run a lot better on all devices.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/window/requ...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/window/requestAnimationFrame)

